# Rear Bumper removal



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Does anyone know where i can find a diagram to remove the rear bumper?

I relocated my battery to the back seat so now i want to take the tow hook and ballast off the back bumper to shave 40lbs. and hopefully decrease some body sway

also got a new license plate frame i wanna install


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Get a Bentley manual


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Internet!


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.wak-tt.com/rearbumper/rearbumper.htm

Enjoy.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

thankyou kind sir


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

Bago47 said:


> http://www.wak-tt.com/rearbumper/rearbumper.htm
> 
> Enjoy.


My goodness...I wish I had seen this a month ago when I pulled mine off. I ended up figuring it out and not breaking anything, but this would have been easier. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*WAK-TT is great*

Ever Since I got my car 7 years ago....Wak has been a font of knowledge....super nice guy.
Spoken to him a couple of times....bookmark his website.

enjoy.:wave::beer:opcorn:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

regal7point5 said:


> My goodness...I wish I had seen this a month ago when I pulled mine off. I ended up figuring it out and not breaking anything, but this would have been easier. Thanks for posting this!



did you ask for help a month ago?


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> did you ask for help a month ago?


Nope...I actually felt bad asking...haha. I couldnt find anything in a search and figured, "oh it cant be that hard then".


----------

